# Eric ... toll free #?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I've tried to call the toll free # listed on Michael's website to order the tapes, and it doesn't work for me. How can I call and order?Have you a working number?Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lml, try the number again, I just tried it and its working, if not the second time let me know. There is also an online SECURE order form that I run which is very secure, so that is a possible way also, but try the number again and let me know. If not there is another way.Glad to hear your giving them a try LML.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric. I tried again, and the number worked this time. Yikes ... 7 to 10 days, and I'll begin. I'm excited and a bit apprehensive,but am going to give it my best go. I'll check in and let you know how it goes with me. I have an appt. with my GI tomorrow. Wonder if I should tell him about this? He's a good guy, so I probably will.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Lml, a couple things, but first glad you are giving it a go, don't worry about being apprehensive things will be fine, no worries for you really.







Its okay because all you have to do is listen.







Will be here to help.Going to the GI doc, yes tell him you will be trying it and print and take this with you. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Also print and take this with you. Ten questions to ask your doctor. http://www.AboutDigestion.com/script/main/...rticlekey=13683 These things will help while your there.







Hope the doc can be of help.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:I'm glad you decided to order the tapes.







There is nothing to be worried about, as Eric says. Just listen and relax.Have fun!







JeanG


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

So since you are on the subject, what is that toll free #? J


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Austin, the number is 1-877-517-5978I would also read some information on the website if you haven't already. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------

